# Kage condominium snow removal (Pics/Vids)



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

First plowable snow of the season and it was a big one! Finally got to try out the Kage system, and I absolutely love it. It is hands down the most productive snow plow system, worth every penny.

New Holland L218 w/ 9ft Kage

Pushing and stacking


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That Kage is one nice piece of equipment. Definitely worth it in my book!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Kage is the best! That's the same kage setup I had only mine was on a s185/s205


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice vid, I'd love to own a kage for my skid


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking good! Happy plowing


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

Heres another video

Back dragging drives


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

We love our kage system too.Have the same set 9' and our L185 pushes iy great. Our operator managed to break one of the bolts where the cylinder connects to the plow just this last storm, but other then that no issues and this is year 3. 

Good luck with it and enjoy.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

That is a pretty badass setup!


----------



## minnesnoooowta (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice set up man, Im saving up my dough for one of these kage plows!

Anyone using these kage setups to plow large lots? or mainly just for condos/townhouses?


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

G.Landscape;1687047 said:


> We love our kage system too.Have the same set 9' and our L185 pushes iy great. Our operator managed to break one of the bolts where the cylinder connects to the plow just this last storm, but other then that no issues and this is year 3.
> 
> Good luck with it and enjoy.


Yeah when I bought the kage the bolts were bent pretty bad but ever since I switched them out with grade 8 from tractor supply I haven't had issues yet.


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

Another Kage vid!

Clearing a cul de sac with 8 drives. No way a truck could do this


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice video and set up!! Metallica is still the best for plowin tunes!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Looks like a great set up . Hard to tell but it looked like you really didn't need the box part of the system .


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you running that with the "float" on??


----------



## minnesnoooowta (Dec 12, 2013)

cat320;1687694 said:


> Looks like a great set up . Hard to tell but it looked like you really didn't need the box part of the system .


whaaa? man the box part of the system is what makes the kage setup so awesome!


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

minnesnoooowta;1688104 said:


> whaaa? man the box part of the system is what makes the kage setup so awesome!


Haha yeah the box is killer. Without it I would be so screwed.

And no I don't have float. I put a lot of down pressure on the cutting edge to scrape well


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

svc turf;1688162 said:


> Haha yeah the box is killer. Without it I would be so screwed.
> 
> And no I don't have float. I put a lot of down pressure on the cutting edge to scrape well


It just looked like more of a street where you can just run up and down blading it to the side.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The idea is to keep the snow you just pulled out of the drives, from going back into the drives...hence, the box part.


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

skid got a weight kit today. Hopefully it will help give a little more traction


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

You don't actually charge those folks to do the snow removal do you?????? That looks like so much damn fun Id bout be willing to do it free!!!!!!!! LOL that is one hell of a setup!!!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Your really rocking out!!!!!!!! Keep plowing, I cant wait to trade in my rubber edge pushers for a Kage


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

snowcrazy;1689035 said:


> You don't actually charge those folks to do the snow removal do you?????? That looks like so much damn fun Id bout be willing to do it free!!!!!!!! LOL that is one hell of a setup!!!


oh yeah we get paid! The Kage definitely makes it fun to plow because you know there is no faster way to do it and the thing just holds a crazy amount of snow.


----------



## Ferrisdiesel (Dec 31, 2008)

svc turf;1689075 said:


> oh yeah we get paid! The Kage definitely makes it fun to plow because you know there is no faster way to do it and the thing just holds a crazy amount of snow.


I watched all of your videos and all the videos on the kage website, all I can say is wow! You should be a salesman for them, because your video really sold me on the unit as a whole!


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

Ferrisdiesel;1689916 said:


> I watched all of your videos and all the videos on the kage website, all I can say is wow! You should be a salesman for them, because your video really sold me on the unit as a whole!


That would be sweet! Maybe ill post a visual testimonial of me using the Kage with narration Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

this is my next years investment


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I have the snow wolf plow/pusher as well as the Kage set up. The Kage is so much nicer and easier to remove/Install the box.

We use our Kage on a larger lot where we have to disconnect the hydraulics to load salt. Been having issues getting hydraulics to attach. Anyone else having issues? I am running this on a 2014 Case sv250 with a 9' Kage.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

straightlinelan;1698808 said:


> I have the snow wolf plow/pusher as well as the Kage set up. The Kage is so much nicer and easier to remove/Install the box.
> 
> We use our Kage on a larger lot where we have to disconnect the hydraulics to load salt. Been having issues getting hydraulics to attach. Anyone else having issues? I am running this on a 2014 Case sv250 with a 9' Kage.


I have shut my skid off to unhook or hook up

I have few tractors are the same way


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do u release the pressure in the lines before u unhook them


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

They make flat face couplers designed to be disconnected and connected under pressure...Pg 26 series 3FF is what we use on our Kages
http://www.sk-hydraulika.cz/cat0113.pdf


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

xtreem3d;1698995 said:


> They make flat face couplers designed to be disconnected and connected under pressure...Pg 26 series 3FF is what we use on our Kages
> http://www.sk-hydraulika.cz/cat0113.pdf


Same ones on my Gehl I still have to shut off to unhook.

I was told I should be able un hook and hook up under pressure but they wont.

I thought it was my Gehl. So I ask my brother son that has a Bobcat 130. He said some times he has to shut off to un hook his snow plow


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

straightlinelan;1698808 said:


> I have the snow wolf plow/pusher as well as the Kage set up. The Kage is so much nicer and easier to remove/Install the box.
> 
> We use our Kage on a larger lot where we have to disconnect the hydraulics to load salt. Been having issues getting hydraulics to attach. Anyone else having issues? I am running this on a 2014 Case sv250 with a 9' Kage.


Yeah its a pain in the a$$ to connect and disconnect when there is snow and ice on the quick connects. But during a warm day they usually go on pretty easy.


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

Tons of new Kage videos to share. First one Kage stacking


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll be the rookie to argue that I can almost clear that street as fast as you. But I do see a Kage in my future, probably two seasons away. Next year will be a second truck, followed by tractor/skid.

Michael


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

CowboysLC_DE;1739903 said:


> I'll be the rookie to argue that I can almost clear that street as fast as you. But I do see a Kage in my future, probably two seasons away. Next year will be a second truck, followed by tractor/skid.
> 
> Michael


Anyone with a truck can windrow the snow off the street. The problem is when you have 130 driveways to clear and nowhere to stack the snow.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay, all three videos I saw were of you plowing and stacking the main road.

Michael


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

CowboysLC_DE;1740202 said:


> Okay, all three videos I saw were of you plowing and stacking the main road.
> 
> Michael


What we do is run through the 1.5 mile long road with a truck and windrow everything to one side (the side without the sidewalk) and then the rest is done with the skid. The fastest Ive done the road and all 130 drives is 2 hours and 55 minutes working alone


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice videos, looks like a good way to do a place like that. 

We have our 10' kage on a jcb with snow tires and it sure does move a lot of snow at a couple of our commercial lots. What I like especially when you are windowing is that it angles very far and doesn't spill off the leading edge when there is minimal snow. So you can take a pretty full width cut when the snow isn't too deep. Plus the box moves a lot of snow. 

I have been having a very hard time with one of the couplers as well, interesting that many of you have been having trouble too. I think there must be a tiny difference between the kage coupler and the machine coupler. If the machine is not hot I can't get the female coupler of the kage to connect to the male machine coupler. But I can hook the two kage couplers together no problem usually. 

Definitely makes it stressful to want to switch to the snow bucket to move piles between all the storms we have been getting. Next year I may switch all the fittings to match from the same brand if I can find a matching set and see if that helps, but for now I keep hoping it still works. 

Dan


----------

